# Jiu Jitsu training in Guadalajara



## stetson (Jul 31, 2021)

I will be moving to Mexico specifically Guadalajara In mid September I'm hoping to continue my jujitsu training. I've only had about 10-15 hours training and would really like to Continue. If anybody is familiar with Mexico can they please let me know about any facilities they know.  Even if it is not in Guadalajara Perhaps another facility in a different part of Mexico Can help direct me.


----------



## john_newman (Aug 11, 2021)

Hey There,
You'll be ok. Just read the blogs related to your training. If you need any information about it, I'll definitely help and direct you.


----------

